
What is the biggest weakness of students graduating with degrees in CS? - inaequitas
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/48976/what-is-the-biggest-weakness-of-students-graduating-with-degrees-in-computer-scie
======
radioactive21
Having no idea about what they just learn in CS. I've ran into CS majors who
barely graduated and pretty much know nothing.

Then there are those who did really well, but all they can do is program in
the language they were taught. They struggle learning a different language, or
picking up a broader range of programing knowledge and theories.

I see this in a lot of majors, but most people chose the major because they
think it will lead to a job. In other words they didn't learn it because they
like it, they treat it as if it's training for a future job.

~~~
inaequitas
That's certainly what I notice, and I am a student of CS. I find it bizarre
that so many of my colleagues really feel they are in CS to learn how to
program, rather than to study the higher level concepts. This is made harder
by many programming-centric jobs requiring CS degrees, even though the skills
those jobs really require are not dependent on such a degree.

